# What to do in Charleston



## jstapleton (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi. We are going to our place in HHI-Waterside by Spinnaker.  Last year we went to Savannah but this year want to do a day in Charleston.
Does anyone have any ideas for a great tour and dinner?
We will be my husband (40s) son (11), daugther (15) and me (40s) and inlaws (60s). All don't mind walking but when we did Savannah, did a bus tour that we were able to get on/off and did haunted house and dinner at Paula Deens, which I would NEVER go back to again. OK food and just OK service.  This time, we would like to go locale to a great place. Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## DianneL (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tour*

We did one of the horse and carriage tours.  It was very enjoyable and informative.  You catch these in the area of the large marketplace, where many venders are set up selling everything you can think of.  I don't remember where we ate lunch, so guess it didn't make a big impression.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 7, 2009)

If you're into history at all, there are several plantations in Charleston worth visiting.  My favorite is Drayton Hall.  However, the kids may be bored...


----------



## Glynda (Jul 7, 2009)

*Charleston...*

I live downtown Charleston (at least half of the time).  I always start my guests off with a carriage tour. That's the best overview of the historic district.  Then it depends upon your preferences...do you want to go into some of the museum houses?  If so, I recommend the Aiken-Rhett House and the Rutledge house as two very different types of musuem houses and you get a discount if you buy both tickets at one time.  

If you want to shop...the market is the place for t-shirts and tourist stuff..lower King Street for antiques and mid-King for a few private boutiques but mainly the chains...upper King for funky home decor.  

I like to just walk, walk, walk the south of Broad neighborhood....wander in the alleys...peer in the gardens.  I like to walk out on the dock at Waterfront Park and swing on the porch swings (if you can get one).

For a drive out of town, Drayton Hall does a great job presenting a talk on the pre-cival war rice culture and the tour of the house is fantastic.  Middleton and Magnolia Plantations are also interesting.

Restaurants...hmmm...in the high price range I love Penisula Grill and The Oak Steakhouse.  Pretty high priced... my favorites would be Carolina's (best crab cakes ever...going there Sat night for my birthday), Fulton Five, Anson, and SNOB.  Rue de Jean, Mistral, Mercato, Virginia's and Fleet Landing (Fleet is cheaper at lunch) are in the mid-range.  Low priced hangouts of mine are The Marina Variety Store Restaurant and Locklears Mt Pleasant (both are where I get fried seafood), Vickery's (though after lunch there this week, I think they are going downhill), G&M Fast and French. The best burger and fries in town are at a funky place, The Blind Tiger Pub where you've just got to belly up to the bar and place your order.

Let me know if I can help you with anything else.


----------



## bigrick (Jul 20, 2009)

Glynda, we are headed there in early October.  Thanks for the dining list.  

Are there any restaurant.com certificates you recommend for the greater Charleston area?


----------



## Glynda (Jul 21, 2009)

*Restaurant.com*



bigrick said:


> Glynda, we are headed there in early October.  Thanks for the dining list.
> 
> Are there any restaurant.com certificates you recommend for the greater Charleston area?



I check often for those.  The Oak Steakhouse is great (but very expensive...can share sides).  Coco's Cafe in Mt Pleasant (not far across the bridge on the right in shopping center where Staples and Whole Foods is) is quite good as well.  Toast would be a good one for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 21, 2009)

How is the Fort and do they have tours?


----------



## Travelgirl121 (Jul 21, 2009)

Charleston Travel Information


Took the "Ghost & Legends of Charleston Tour".
It was really cool to walk around at night exploring the city.  843-853-4467  (Ticket booth 58 1/2 Broad Street) 

went to Magnolia Plantations and Gardens
took a Grayline Tour which included a nice, quick City Tour of Charleston as well.  www.grayline.com
Get info from Bus Station which as the Visitor's Bureau in it as well.

Don't miss visiting Marion Square.

King Street has excellent shopping and will bring you down to the Battery area at the water's edge.  Look for "Rainbow Row" of houses. 83-107 East Bay Street

There are Culinary Walking Tours as well that might be of interest.  www.carolinafoodpros.com



Eat:

We ate at "Poogan's Porch"  for lunch.  72 Queen Street  843-577-2337 (a must)
www.poogansporch.com
Nice place for lunch and has Sunday Brunch.  Check out menu on-line.

We also ate at "Anson"  12 Anson Street 843-577-0551
Excellent!!

"Jestine's Kitchen" 251 Meeting Street  (corner of Wentworth & Meeting) 843-722-7224
We didn't eat there because the day that we could it was closed.  Family style, home cooking.  It's the place to eat!!!  You may have to get there at a certain time to get in because people line up.  We went to a place like it in Savannah (Mrs. Wilkes Dining Room~ stay away from Paula Deene's restaurant) and it was out of this world.  Not open on Mondays.
No website to check out but look at www.hollyeats.com

STAY AWAY FROM "HYMAN'S SEAFOOD COMPANY"  We ate there and it was not good.  Many other good places to eat instead.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 21, 2009)

*Eat*



Travelgirl121 said:


> Eat:
> 
> We ate at "Poogan's Porch"  for lunch.  72 Queen Street  843-577-2337 (a must)
> www.poogansporch.com
> ...




I agree 100% on Hyman's.  Yuck.  I also feel the same about Jestine's.  It's not very good.  Virginia's has a comparable menu is MUCH MUCH better and doesn't have such a wait.

I love the crispy fried flounder at Anson!

Don't care for Poogan's Porch anymore.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 21, 2009)

*Tours*



riverdees05 said:


> How is the Fort and do they have tours?



Tours to Fort Sumter leave from beside the SC Aquarium and I think they still leave from the Mt Pleasant side at Patriot's Point also.  It's a nice ride out and back and you do your own thing at the fort.  I'm glad I've been there but it's one of those things that once you've seen a fort..you've seen it.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 28, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Tours to Fort Sumter leave from beside the SC Aquarium and I think they still leave from the Mt Pleasant side at Patriot's Point also.  It's a nice ride out and back and you do your own thing at the fort.  I'm glad I've been there but it's one of those things that once you've seen a fort..you've seen it.



Thank you all very much.
I will be driving from Hilton Head. Where should I even drive to?
Once there, then what?
We are 8 people. Can we all do/want a carriage ride?
If so, are they all $85 per person. I will have five people I am paying for so that is a lot of money for a horse/carriage ride.
Civil War sites and one/two nice home (maybe) and/or boat ride.
Can I do this and do I want to with what cost.
Thanks so much to all!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 28, 2009)

*Come in...*



jstapleton said:


> Thank you all very much.
> I will be driving from Hilton Head. Where should I even drive to?
> Once there, then what?
> We are 8 people. Can we all do/want a carriage ride?
> ...



Come in on Meeting St and stop at the Visitor's Center and you can take a bus tour if you don't want carriage tour or drive on down to the market and park in the center parking lot off N.Market Street for the carriage tour...if the lot is full there are parking garages everywhere (they're well designed so you may not notice them but watch for signs). 

A carriage ride is not $85.00 per person!!!!  I rent a private carriage to pick us up (holds four) at our house and take us on an hour tour and drop us off at a restaurant for a total of $125.00 plus tip.  The public carriages hold about 20 or so people and cost around $20.00 a person (don't hold me to that as it's been awhile).

Combine the boat ride with a tour out to Ft Sumter and you've realized two of your goals.  Do the carriage ride. My favorite downtown museum houses are The Nathaniel Russell (I called it Rutledge House in an earlier post but was having a senior moment) and the Aiken Rhett...two very different homes....one completely restored to the period...the other somehow survived barely touched over the years.  Buy both tickets at once and they are discounted. You will have to drive to the Aiken Rhett house (behind park across from Visitor's Center). 

When are you coming?


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 29, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Come in on Meeting St and stop at the Visitor's Center and you can take a bus tour if you don't want carriage tour or drive on down to the market and park in the center parking lot off N.Market Street for the carriage tour...if the lot is full there are parking garages everywhere (they're well designed so you may not notice them but watch for signs).
> 
> A carriage ride is not $85.00 per person!!!!  I rent a private carriage to pick us up (holds four) at our house and take us on an hour tour and drop us off at a restaurant for a total of $125.00 plus tip.  The public carriages hold about 20 or so people and cost around $20.00 a person (don't hold me to that as it's been awhile).
> 
> ...



Glynda: Thank you VERY VERY much. I am going to follow your directions word by word LOL
$20 a person, I can handle for carriage ride (or about), not $85 plus other touring. I will do as you say  
While I don't want to say money is not a factor, I would not mind paying for a good tour(s) and nice dinner.
Should we do carriage ride first and then tour the homes or vice versa?
Should I just skip the boat tour?

That being said, we will be in shorts since we will be touring all day.
Where can we go, without a long drive, that we can sit (maybe outside with nice scenery or inside if guys want A/C) have a nice drink and good food.
Casual but nice.  Should I make reservations?
Thank you very much. I know it takes time to answer but please know I very much appreciate your help.
We are arriving on HHI August 7 and staying until August 15.  We plan on going to Charleston on August 12. Thank you.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 29, 2009)

*Charleston*

OK, I just called Palmetto Carriage.  That's the company we hire privately. I was right on price, it's $20 per person for the regular public carriage ride.  Wrong in that they hold 16 people, not 20.  Palmetto also has a private carriage/wagonette that holds 8 people and they would charge $30 a person for that one. He said best to have reservations for that.

I also recall walking down the market one day recently and a carriage person gave me a discount coupon for $18. per person. I don't remember what company it was but the person was standing in front of Henry's bar/restaurant on the corner of Anson and N. Market and it wasn't even a time share presentation person! 

If you just have one day I think going out to Ft Sumter, taking a carriage ride, having lunch and doing two museum houses is doable if you get to town early and hustle, but it makes for a long day...especially in August.  

If I was going to fit all that in, I'd come in on Meeting Street off of HWY 17 S.  Go to Calhoun and turn left.  Cross over East Bay and park in the parking garage on the left (you're near the acquarium).  You get the boat tour to Ft Sumter there in the building with the tall steps beside the acquarium.  When you get back, turn right out of the parking garage, left onto East Bay Street and right on N. Market Street.  Look for that parking lot (it's an open air one) in the middle of the market.  Park and walk to lunch or to get a carriage ride.  The only restaurant downtown (market area) on the water is Fleet Landing at the end of Cumberland Street which is one block south of the market.

If you want to do the houses, you'll need to drive or walk down Meeting Street to the Nathaniel Russel house south of Broad.  Parking might be difficult there and there are no garages south of Broad. The Aiken Rhett House will need to be driven to also and you can park in front of it. They're in opposite directions to one another. Here's a map:

http://www.historiccharleston.org/experience/arh/

I'm going to be in the mountains of VA that week!  

If you really don't mind walking and want a free parking space, send me a PM and I'll tell you my address and how to park there and walk but it's about seven blocks to the market from my house.  I'm only three blocks from the Russell house.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 29, 2009)

Glynda, thank you VERY much for taking time out of your day to make phone calls for me and to give me exact directions. You are a wonderful person! Thank you!   Thank you also for your gracious offer about parking but we will find a garage and park. Thank you very much too!
I've been checking all day to see if you responded to me  and so much appreciate it. I hope one day I can return the favor. 
I will do exactly what you have said above LOL  No deviations LOL Should I try to fit it all in? 
If I had to skip the houses or the boat, which one do you think? We will get there early. I will go on the links that you gave me.
I think I will also see about the private carriage ride since we are 8 people. That would be nice.
Also, I can drive to a nicer place for dinner if you think there will be something better. Something not too touristy and reflects Charleston.
You are the best and I so much appreciate your help (and everyone else too!).
Thank you all very, very much


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 29, 2009)

Glynda, I just called Troy at Palmetto Carriage. Thank you.
I will go there first and arrive between 9-10 but I believe it will be much closer to 9 am.
Should I do a house tour then. Does it get more crowded as the day goes on?
Thanks and SOOO sorry to be a pest! :ignore:


----------



## Glynda (Jul 29, 2009)

You're not a pest at all.  I love sharing my favorite city with others and I've had so much help on TUG over the years that I'm just giving back.

I think it just depends upon how big a history buff your collective group is.  The boat ride out to Ft Sumter is nice but to me, a fort is a fort.  However, it's a mighty important little fort in Civil War history and the men in your group might say "an old house is an old house."   I personally love the carriage rides, houses and walking the South of Broad streets...East Bay, Church, Meeting, King, and Legare. 

I am particularly fascinated by the Aiken Rhett house as it's astounding to me that so much was left untouched...I mean the carriages are still in the carriage house! And the Russell is the best of the more formal homes to me.  

August is not our most crowded month but Charleston seems to have a steady stream of tourists.  It'll certainly be cooler to walk in the morning.
This has been an unusual summer.  While hot, it's not AS hot as usual.
I walked to the market area and back for lunch today and though it was hot, there was a steady breeze that made it bearable.  It's been that way most of this summer so far.

What kind of food do you like for a nicer dinner?


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 30, 2009)

Glynda said:


> You're not a pest at all.  I love sharing my favorite city with others and I've had so much help on TUG over the years that I'm just giving back.
> 
> I think it just depends upon how big a history buff your collective group is.  The boat ride out to Ft Sumter is nice but to me, a fort is a fort.  However, it's a mighty important little fort in Civil War history and the men in your group might say "an old house is an old house."   I personally love the carriage rides, houses and walking the South of Broad streets...East Bay, Church, Meeting, King, and Legare.
> 
> ...



Glynda: Thank you.
I'll speak to my husband tonight about the boat ride. He may be interested, maybe not. 
But, after the carriage ride, do I need to drive to the Rhett and Russell homes or are they in walking distance (along with the tickets to get in?).
We enjoy good food but want casual that day but nice enough for a few drinks and relaxing. Something that will make us feel like we are in the South/Charleston. Is there anywhere we can go with shorts after touring all day that would reflect that? Thank you very much!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 30, 2009)

*You will...*



jstapleton said:


> Glynda: Thank you.
> I'll speak to my husband tonight about the boat ride. He may be interested, maybe not.
> But, after the carriage ride, do I need to drive to the Rhett and Russell homes or are they in walking distance (along with the tickets to get in?).
> We enjoy good food but want casual that day but nice enough for a few drinks and relaxing. Something that will make us feel like we are in the South/Charleston. Is there anywhere we can go with shorts after touring all day that would reflect that? Thank you very much!




You will have to drive to the Aiken Rhett house.  The Russell house is about six or seven longish blocks from where you get off the carriage. If you're going to do any walking South of Broad, that's a good time to include it.  I think after you take the carriage ride you'll have a feel for the lay of the land and what you want to do next.

Gilligan's on the market towards the water is a casual local seafood place. Fleet Landing on the water is another. There will most likely be people in shorts in some of the better restaurants, but personally, I wouldn't be comfortable in them.  But who's going to see you again, right?  So, Slightly North of Broad, Anson, or Carolina's would be my picks of better restaurants.  Reservations might be needed at those three.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 31, 2009)

Glynda said:


> You will have to drive to the Aiken Rhett house.  The Russell house is about six or seven longish blocks from where you get off the carriage. If you're going to do any walking South of Broad, that's a good time to include it.  I think after you take the carriage ride you'll have a feel for the lay of the land and what you want to do next.
> 
> Gilligan's on the market towards the water is a casual local seafood place. Fleet Landing on the water is another. There will most likely be people in shorts in some of the better restaurants, but personally, I wouldn't be comfortable in them.  But who's going to see you again, right?  So, Slightly North of Broad, Anson, or Carolina's would be my picks of better restaurants.  Reservations might be needed at those three.



Great! Thank you very, very much!
Will I be in walking distance to the Market and King Street/Lower and middle after my carriage ride?  If so, I guess I do the following, correct?

Take carriage ride at Palmetto-approximately 9:30 am
Walk (if possible) or drive to the Marketplace. Is King Street there too?
Drive to the Rhett house.
Eat at places you gave me above. Are they at the marketplace or King Street.
Sorry, I must sound like a stupid tugger but I am planning this all without ANY knowledge of the area.
I would like to keep the driving/in/out of the car to a minimum so would like to do the what works best.
Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Glynda (Aug 1, 2009)

*You get...*

You get the carriage at the market area.  King Street shopping (which is mainly national chains plus a few private boutiques) is just a block over from the market past Meeting St.  There are lots of restaurants around and on the market plus on down East Bay Street running for several blocks.

Just depends upon your group on how much you can walk.  I could walk all of it, and have even walked home from near the Aiken Rhett house.  It's just a long walk in August.  I'd drive there and try to walk the rest.


----------



## jstapleton (Aug 3, 2009)

Glynda:
Thank you VERY VERY much.
I printed out all your information, printed out information from the information you gave to me LOL, and will sit and confirm everything tonight.
I so much appreciate all the time and thought you gave to me.
Thank you too to everyone else that responded. I SO greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Glynda (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hope...*



jstapleton said:


> Glynda:
> Thank you VERY VERY much.
> I printed out all your information, printed out information from the information you gave to me LOL, and will sit and confirm everything tonight.
> I so much appreciate all the time and thought you gave to me.
> Thank you too to everyone else that responded. I SO greatly appreciate it!




Hope you have a great time.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jstapleton (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you Glynda. Tomorrow is my last day at work and we leave very early Friday morning.
We will be ending our touring at Rhett House.
Do you have any suggestions for eating around there after touring all morning that reflects Charleston.  We will all be very casual.
Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Glynda (Aug 5, 2009)

*Near...*



jstapleton said:


> Thank you Glynda. Tomorrow is my last day at work and we leave very early Friday morning.
> We will be ending our touring at Rhett House.
> Do you have any suggestions for eating around there after touring all morning that reflects Charleston.  We will all be very casual.
> Thank you VERY much!



Virginia's (Southern...their fried chicken is fabulous) is near there as is Rue de Jean (French).


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 5, 2009)

Glynda,
I've enjoyed all your suggestions for things to do and places to eat.

My daughter moved to Mt. Pleasant last summer and we have visited a couple of times since then.  We're going back in Jan. if not before.  We stayed with her once and stayed at Lodge Alley Inn the second time.  It's interesting staying in Charleston itself.  Since we were visiting family, we didn't do a lot of sightseeing.  We plan on it this time.

I haven't found too many restaurants I liked.  We ate at one just south of Lodge Alley, I think it was Magnolias.  Nothing wrong with it, nothing special though.  Did not like Poogans Porch.  We did like Toast for lunch.  Biggest disappointment was the Wreck.  Had read about it in Southern Living and it sounded so interesting.  The service was terrible and the food not good.

Loved going to the outdoor market.  So disappointed to learn that it closes for the season in Dec.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 6, 2009)

*Misc...*



sandcastles said:


> Glynda,
> I've enjoyed all your suggestions for things to do and places to eat.
> 
> My daughter moved to Mt. Pleasant last summer and we have visited a couple of times since then.  We're going back in Jan. if not before.  We stayed with her once and stayed at Lodge Alley Inn the second time.  It's interesting staying in Charleston itself.  Since we were visiting family, we didn't do a lot of sightseeing.  We plan on it this time.
> ...




I agree with you.  Magnolias used to be great but it's gone down hill.  I've had nothing but mediocre food at Poogan's Porch for years.  I keep trying it because I loved it in the mid/late 1980's and they run some great special pricing during the week sometimes.  But I'm done with it.  

I've never been to the Wreck as I was warned that it wasn't very good and is "self-help."

Have you tried Locklear's on Coleman Blvd Mt Pleasant?  They have the best She Crab Soup in Charleston and their fried shrimp is great too. Also, have you tried Coco's in Mt Pleasant? They are on restaurant.com.  The service is slow but the food we've had there was wonderful.

I'm hearing a lot from friends about how good High Cotton is.  I went there when they first opened, had a great meal, but found it very expensive.  I need to go back.  We also had a very expensive but great meals at Penisula Grill, Charleston Grill and Circa 1886.

We continue to go to regularly go to Slightly North of Broad, Carolina's (craving those crab cakes again), Anson (crispy flounder), Fulton Five, The Oak Steahouse, Fleet Landing for lunch, G&M Fast & French, The Blind Tiger Pub (best burger and fries), Rue de Jean, Virginia's, The Marina Variety Store Restaurant, Mercado,Vickery's (jerk chicken sandwich), Gilligan's (there's one in Mt Pleasant and downtown but the best is out Hwy 17 on the way in to Seabrook and Kiawah because the owner is the chef there) and Mistral.  When oyster season returns, we'll be back out at Bowen's Island near Folly Beach.  THAT is an experience. 

The farmer's market in Marion Square is closed during the winter.  What we just call The Market (and some mistakenly call The Slave Market) is year round.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions Glynda.  I'm going to print this and take it with me.  Another restaurant I haven't tried but my son-in-law likes is 82 Queens (I think that is the right name).


----------



## Glynda (Aug 7, 2009)

*82 Queen*



sandcastles said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions Glynda.  I'm going to print this and take it with me.  Another restaurant I haven't tried but my son-in-law likes is 82 Queens (I think that is the right name).



I haven't been to 82 Queen in seven years.  It was, and I assume still is, a lovely place and though I've often thought of it as touristy, I do want to try it again.  It's one of the closest restaurants to our house...we just keep forgetting about it until we walk by and say "We should try that again."  There are so many restaurants here that it's hard to choose!

Maybe we'll go tonight!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 10, 2009)

Glynda:

Thanks for sharing your knowledge of Charlseton with us.  My wife and I would like to vist.  We were thinking of staying at the Embassy Suites in the Historic District.  We have been advised that it is the original site of The Citadel Military Academy and is a national historic landmark. Do you approve of that location?


----------



## Glynda (Aug 11, 2009)

*Above...*

Anything above Calhoun (it's about a block above) is a bit too far for me for walking around the historic district. I'd prefer to be around the market area. However, the Charleston Visitor Center is across the street, the Aiken Rhett house and the Manigault house are within a couple of blocks, Marion Square (weekend market during summer months) is next door and two of my favorite restaurants are up there...Virginia's and Rue de Jean.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 12, 2009)

Thought I'd chime in, I loved the boat ride to Ft Sumpter and touring the fort. I vote for that over the houses but I like to be on the water. 

Jean, BTW, Glynda is just as nice in person as she is on tug. Too bad you won't be able to meet. ( We sometimes meet at the gym or for lunch when she is in Winston.) 

Have a wonderful wonderful time !! shaggy


----------



## cp73 (Aug 6, 2013)

We will be spending 2 days in Charleston in October 2013. Are there any updates to this thread? How about a recap of your favorite restaurants and things to do. Thanks


----------



## NKN (Aug 6, 2013)

Were just there.  We stayed at the Courtyard on Calhoun Street...great location. 

*Just a 10 minute walk to the Visitor Center where you can book a reservation for a variety of tours.  We took the 2HR tour by the Charleston Finest Historic Tour.  Great tour.  That filled our morning and then we checked into the hotel.

*Across the street from the Visitor Center is the Charleston Museum, which had a lot of stuff for such a small place.

*Had lunch twice at the restaurant called Virginia's which, I think is on King St, between Calhoun and the Visitor Center.   Good food and recommended by the Marriott.

*Walked the shopping district of King Street and the old Market area.

*Ate an early dinner at Mercato (Italian Bistro/Bar) which faces the west end of the Old Market Area.

*Rode back to hotel in a rickshaw for $10.  Fun and quick in all that heat/humidity.

*Next day, rode the plantation district on the west side of the Ashley River.  The Middleton Plantation is a must see and their restaurant is a "must eat at".  Pricey, but wonderful, and air-conditioned.

Have fun and keep cool!!   We're already planning a return trip in March 2015.  We're from Maine and will be much more comfortable then.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 7, 2013)

*Charleston*

Lots of new restaurants in Charleston since I last posted.  But the best new restaurant we've discovered is on John's Island on Maybank Hwy and is called "Wild Olive." Absolutely wonderful and not as expensive as some downtown.

We liked eating at The Grocery off upper King recently.  Also Halls Chophouse though the prices were outrageous.  

One caution with bike cabs.  They can charge what they want.  I once had one that wanted to charge me $20. to drive what I knew to be two and a half blocks! I asked two other bike drivers of other companies about it and they both said that they are allowed to set their own price and are not controlled.  That was over a year ago but haven't read of any changes.  Ask before you take the ride!


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 7, 2013)

DianneL said:


> We did one of the horse and carriage tours.  It was very enjoyable and informative.  You catch these in the area of the large marketplace, where many venders are set up selling everything you can think of.  I don't remember where we ate lunch, so guess it didn't make a big impression.



I did this as well.. Great tour and very informative


----------



## Glynda (Aug 7, 2013)

*Charleston*

I was in a rush when I posted but have gone back and read all the posts in this thread.  A lot has changed in Charleston since 2009.  Restaurants have come and gone.  Stores have opened and closed.  Hubby retired and we have moved to the French Quarter, about a block and a half away from the Lodge Alley Inn.  We still own our kitchen house but rent it to tourists through a property manager now.

My suggestions on tours remain the same.  

On restaurants, I've changed some.  I've now been back to 82 Queen and found it very good again.  One of our favorites, Mistral, has closed and Vickery's is now only at Shem Creek in Mt. Pleasant. Coco's in Mt Pleasant went out of business and in its place is a restaurant called "Graze."  I've read wonderful reviews about it on YELP but haven't tried it.  We don't go Toast on Meeting St anymore. In fact, we rarely eat breakfast out but when we do we go to tiny East Bay Meeting House which has only three or four choices, I love the quiche and croissant breakfast sandwich.  Dixie next to the Little Cricket across from the side of the LAI was on "Drive-ins, Diners and Dives" and always has a crowd for breakfast and lunch.  Sweetwater across from the Market St side of the Charleston Place Hotel is a good breakfast choice.  Bull St Market near the corner of King and Broad is very good all the time.  

We've eaten at High Cotton twice recently and still don't like it.  I no longer think the Blind Tiger Pub has the best burger.  I choose Slightly North of Broad (SNOB's) for that honor now; sadly they don't do french fries.  Blind Tiger's burger is still good but they changed their menu and I don't care for it as much.
Love Fire on King Street for Thai, sushi and their chicken spring rolls and fried chicken wings. 

Lower King St used to be primarily antique shops but some nice boutiques have moved in there as well and the shopping is good.  All up and down King St there is a mix of corporate stores and individually owned or smaller franchises.

The Farmer's Market at Marion Square on Saturday mornings has gotten bigger and better. Produce,yes, but even more so good street food, products and crafts for sale. On the second Sunday of every month, King Street is closed and open to pedestrian traffic only.  It's a lot of fun!  Restaurants set up out on the street, street performers abound and the people and dog watching are terrific!  

Oh, and going to the rooftop of the Market Pavillion Hotel for a drinks or just the views and atmosphere is a great way to end a night!

Enjoy!


----------



## cp73 (Aug 8, 2013)

Glynda, John, and NKN, thank you for the update. Any changes in the plantations or your recommendations on them? We will be visiting just one of the plantations and I still haven't decided which one.


----------



## NKN (Aug 8, 2013)

I vote for the Middleton Plantation, but, truthfully, that's the only one I've actually visited.

They have extensive gardens and a variety of tours, an excellent restaurant and gift shop and a small garden shop.  They have a variety of admission fees depending on how much you want to see.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 8, 2013)

*Plantations*

That's such a hard one.  They are each worthwhile.  We go to Magnolia a lot because we like to hike the old rice fields of the Audubon Swamp Garden. My daughter loves to find alligators.  Then they have a petting zoo of a sort my granddaughter loves.  Also some formal gardens, a nature train, boat ride, the house (what's left of it) slave cabin, and so forth.  First place to have azaleas.  I'm just more familiar with it.

Middleton is more formal with it's butterfly garden. I've only been once. It was lovely. The restaurant is said to be great. It was very good when I was there.

But above all, my heart belongs to Drayton.  I absolutely love its history.  The presentation is wonderful.  It's just a house that's never had plumbing, electricity, etc.  But, oh, what a house.  Gives me goose bumps every time I go in. Granddaughter just had a Drayton to her birthday party.  She gets measured on the door frame every year just as all Drayton kids have for centuries. Survived burning during the civil war. 

If it's more formal, go to Middleton.  Eat fried chicken at the restaurant.  But come back and do the other two!  You need half a day for each.


----------

